# Confused.com help



## mca2108 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi everyone im really confused about the ovulation process i used the clear blue sticks last month and got nothing does this mean im not ovulating   . When do you start to use them sorry i sound really thick im just not getting it xxx


----------



## kedmo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Did you use the clearblue digital ones with smiley face, they are the easiest and clearest to use by far.

I had a short cycle, only 26days normally. So I started testing on day 9 (Day 1 being first day of your bleed)and normally found by day 13 I had had the smiley face (LH surge) but on a few months I got to day 17 (long cycle for me that month)

The instruction in the packet tell you when to start depending on your cycle length but if you have a cycke that varys in length, your ovullation will vary lots too and you will need lots of sticks. 

I found once I had tracked this for a few month, i got better at guessing when my surge would be.

Maybe you missed yours the first time, I always did mine with 1st wee of morning.


----------



## mca2108 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for getting back to me, yeah i used the clearblue digital ones i wasn't always using them in the morning, maybe thats why ive missed it ....thanks again x


----------



## Starz (Aug 24, 2008)

I always used the sticks, but used them 7am and 7pm (as directed by the clinic). Only thing i would say is make sure you haven't been to the loo for 4 hours before testing.

Like kedmo says, you probably just missed it. I think i did a few months before working out my cycle properly.  It can get quite expensive in sticks!

If you're worried you're not ovulating, you could ask your GP to do a day 21 blood test. HTH


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

My only advice is to use first wee of the day with the large concentration of hormones it usually shows up, also test from about day 10-16 or until surge   xxx


----------



## mca2108 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone xx


----------

